# Haunt "Collection" Thread



## Afkeyboard (Aug 28, 2012)

What has everyone accumulated, in terms of Haunt Equipment? I'll start with my list 

Incomplete

Masks/Costumes-
Darkest Fears Unlimited Voodoo Witch Mask
Sinister FX Steampunk Plague Doctor Mask
(3) Cheap Zombie Masks
Cheap Light Up Clown Mask

DIY Props-
Motorized Rocking Lunatic
Gutted Hand Prop
Wood Coffin
6' Monster Mud Reaper
(2) Monster Mud Tombstones
(2) Air Cannons
Cobwebbed/Corpsed Skeleton Groundbreaker
Standing Kid Zombie

Professional / Custom Props-
Custom Talking Skull Display by Possessed FX (Coming)
A Corpse Maker Snot Nose (Coming)
A Corpse Maker Bag of Gore (Coming)

Set Dressing/Detail-
(2) Darkest Fears Unlimited Specimen Jars
Vintage Radio Reproduction
(3) Chinese Camo Nets
Wooden Shelf
Caution Tape
(4) Store Bought Tombstones
(2) Plastic Skeletons
Creepy Doll

Lighting and FX-
18'' Blacklight Fixture
(2) Battery Powered Strobe Lights

Now it's your turn! Go ahead


----------



## jdubbya (Nov 6, 2005)

I started listing stuff but it got to be too much to remember. Suffice it to say we have a lot of stuff we've accumulated over the years.


----------



## ATLfun (Oct 12, 2012)

Heck, I cannot remember everything that I bought after Halloween at 50% off, let alone what I actually have in storage. It is kind of like Christmas morning when I start unpacking stuff.


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:jol:Stuff??? What Stuff???


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Couple dozen skeletons and about 30 tombstones, plus countless graveyard accessories


----------

